# Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos



## Marco001 (18 Juli 2010)

Hallo, seit einiger Zeit kursieren Spammails im Netz, wo es heiß, man bekommt ein iPad, eine Rolex im Wert von 1000€ oder sonstwas geschenkt. 
Seite ist folgende:
[noparse]Rolex
Betreiber ist eine "Redline Inc.", die ihren Sitz auf Antigua hat.
In der Mail wird auch Druck gemacht, dass der Wertgegenstand ab einem bestimmten Datum an einen anderen verlost werden würde, sollte man sich nicht melden.
Offenbar handelt es sich um einen Datensammler, also Vorsicht.
Redline Inc. hat eine Auflistung weiterer Domains des Unternemens:
Willkommen bei Redline INC [/noparse]
Vorwiegend Erotikdienste, dem Namen nach aber auch Dienste wie z.B. Bilderhoster.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Hallo
wie kann man sich vor den spams schützen oder dagegen rechtlich viorgehen. 
die verwenden jedesmal neue versand-adressen, sodass die dinger jeden tag wieder durchkommen. 

Danke für eine Idee dazu - das NERVT!

Andreas


----------



## Heiko (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Entweder mit einem *vernünftigen* SPAM-Filter (keinen, der auf Absenderadressen filtert!) oder mit einem vernünftigen Provider, der die Filterung für Dich übernimmt. Rechtlich kannst Du das vergessen.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Viele Tipps rund um e-Mail-Spam gibt es im Wiki bei Antispam.de.
Kategorie:Mailspam - Antispam Wiki

Gegen den typischen Spam für Rolex, V-i-a-g-r-a u.s.w. kann man rechtlich nichts machen. Die Verursacher sitzen im Ausland, es handelt sich um große, international arbeitende Spammerbanden, die meisten unter direkter Ägide der Russenmafia.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Hallo zusammen!

Es handelt sich um "Domainverschleiß"-Spam, für jeden Spamlauf werden neue Domains registriert, daher greifen die Spamfilter nicht richtig.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Gwenda (1 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Hallo allerseits,

ich werde geradezu überschwemmt mit diesen mails, die jedesmal eine  veränderte Aufmachung/angebliche Gewinne/Adresse haben! Es ist die Hölle. Man kann sich abmelden vom Newsletter, doch dann kommen wieder neue mails, es nützt gar nichts, im Impressum steht: 
Redline Inc.
Low Factory Road
St Johns
Antigua & Barbuda 

Da sie sich auf Deutsch viel Mühe mit den ganzen Variationen geben, es also nie gleiche Nachrichten sind, müssen ja irgendwelche Deutschen (in Deutschland?) im großen Stil da mit mischen. Gibt es niemand, der da ein Interesse oder eine Verpflichtung hat, rechtlich einzuschreiten? In irgendwelchen Spam-Foren versuchen Profis, ihnen auf die Schliche zu kommen, aber ich habe dort auch keinen einfachen Tipp oder so etwas gesehen, was man als Laie leicht befolgen kann, um diese Betrüger ein für alle mal loszuwerden.
Was kann man denn als Laie (ich meine PC-Laie) konkret tun?
Wo kann man die anzeigen? Wer schreitet in diesem Staat da ein? Warum findet man die Verursacher nicht?


----------



## Biggiloo (1 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Hallo mir gehts genauso, jeden Tag wird mir was geschenkt und dann kommen Mahnungen dass ich endlich darauf reagieren soll. Zu Anfang hab ich immer schön auf den Link zum Abbestellen geklickt, was wohl dazu führte dass da noch mehr kam. Es landet ja im Spamfilter, aber es nervt doch. Und wer kann da schon garantieren dass da nicht irgendwann mehr mitkommt.
Aber es scheint unmöglich zu sein da wieder rauszukommen????
Absender ist der Gleiche wir bei Gwenda.
Ich will ganz einfach nichts mehr bekommen und wenn man da die Firmenliste anschaut, ist ja der reinste Pornoladen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

also: solange Ihr unten auf die "sogenannte" Abmeldung klickt, freuen die sich - schaut Euch mal die URL an *grins > da steht alles zur Mail Adresse drin...

Ich vermute mal, dass sich der Nutzlosdienst Gewinn24 (angebliches Eintragen in andere Gewinnspiel für schlappe 5.- EUR/Monat) eines schon ziemlich einschlägig bekannten Falk Burow diese "Dienstleistung" eingekauft hat. Auffällig ist, dass die Daten, die man beim "Anfordern" der tollen Gewinne eintragen soll, automatisch als "Partner Link" übernommen werden!
siehe hier: >gewinn24.de/?partner=148523&[email protected]&site=anmeldung

Leider dürfte ein entsprechender Nachweis keine gerichtlichen Überprüfung überstehen...

Was kann man dagegen unternehmen?
1. spasseshalber die Telefonnummer einer Polizeidienststelle/Staatsanwaltschaft als Telefonnummer eintragen, da diese ja für die "Verifizierung" tatsächlich und von einer deutschen Nummer aus angerufen wird um dort die berühmte "19" ein zu tragen...

2. einen neuen mail Account zulegen..

3. eine entsprechende Regel im Mail Programm formulieren > was ziemlich einfach geht, da der "Anhang" der Mails ja immer gleich lautet und einige Formulierungsschwächen aufweist, die ziemlich "einmalig" sind - also nicht die Gefahr besteht, auch erwünschte Mails aus versehen mit zu löschen...

so long theobald_tiger


----------



## Biggiloo (1 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Also ich bin ja nur ein Normaluser. Mein PC muss funktionieren und ich hab nicht die Kenntnisse die man braucht um in Mailprogrammen was zu formulieren :-p versteh ja nicht mal alles was hier gesagt wurde. Und nun bekomm ich auch mails von "Damen" die mich freundlich ansprechen. Und das kommt sicher auch aus dieser quelle und da will ich nicht mehr:wall:
Also ich muss irgendwie da wiedder rauskomen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Gwenda schrieb:


> Wo kann man die anzeigen?


Am besten gleich vor Ort: Telephone Directory for the Government of Anguilla


> Valley Police Station The Valley (264) 497-2333/5333, *Fax*  [FONT=&quot](264) 497-3746[/FONT]


Den Umweg über Cuba kannste dir damit sparen: http://www.islandbrides.com/maps/loc_antigua_barbuda.gif


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

wo man "die" anzeigen kann, würde mich auch interessieren. danke für eine info.




Gwenda schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich werde geradezu überschwemmt mit diesen mails, die jedesmal eine  veränderte Aufmachung/angebliche Gewinne/Adresse haben! Es ist die Hölle. Man kann sich abmelden vom Newsletter, doch dann kommen wieder neue mails, es nützt gar nichts, im Impressum steht:
> Redline Inc.
> ...


----------



## TargaTim (2 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

@Gwenda hat dein E-Mail-Provider zufällig die Möglichkeit, E-mails von bestimmten Adressen sofort zu löschen? So regel ich sowas meistens und muss mich nicht über ständig neue mails aufregen...


----------



## Antiscammer (3 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Meistens sind das aber wechselnde Mailadressen im Absender, die noch dazu meistens gefälscht sind. Es bringt daher eher was, im Spamfilter nach Schlüsselwörtern zu filtern.

Spamfilter - Antispam Wiki
E-Mail-Spam vermeiden - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Biggiloo (3 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Tja und da kommts dann wieder das verlangt wohl wieder ein Wissen dass Normalbraucher wie ich nicht hat. Hab versucht irgendwie in meinen Hilfen Möglichkeit zu finden, dass das einfach garnicht mehr auftaucht. Aber da gibts nichts soweit ich es verstehe.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Nee, einen Spamfilter kann jeder bedienen.

Wenn Du z.B. bei gmx.de oder web.de (Webmailer) eine Mail als Spam markierst und in den Spamordner verschiebst, dann wird damit der Spamfilter trainiert.


----------



## Biggiloo (3 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

OK das hab ich ja gemacht und die landen ja im Spam, aber ich muss sie eben dann selber in den Papierkorb befördern. Nur ich will die am Liebsten überhaupt nicht erst auf meinem PC haben :-?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

In den meisten Mailprogrammen bzw. bei den Webmailern (gmx.de/web.de etc) kann man in den Spamordnern eine Frist definieren, nach der die Mails automatisch gelöscht werden sollen. Z.B. nach 30 Tagen. Dann muss man sich da gar nicht mehr drum kümmern.

Ansonsten ist es kaum möglich, zu verhindern, dass die Mails zuerst mal auf den Mailaccount zugestellt werden (auch, wenn sie dort im Spamordner landen).

Mit etwas intelligenteren Webmailern kann man bei der Abfrage des Mailkontos festlegen, dass nur die Mails abgeholt werden, die auf dem Account im Posteingangs-Ordner liegen. Mein Thunderbird z.B. fragt bei web.de nur den Ordner "Posteingang/Freunde u. Bekannte" ab, aber nicht den Spamordner. Das lässt sich bei web.de einstellen. Die Spams bleiben bei web.de, ich kann dann zwischendrin mal über das Internet-Interface bei web.de reingucken, und nach 30 Tagen wird der Müll sowieso gelöscht. Das kriege ich also gar nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Biggiloo (3 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

danke, ich glaub ich hab nun verstanden wonach ich fragen-gucken muss.
Mein Webmailer heisst zwar telia.com (leb in Schweden), aber da muss es ja genauso sein. Aber seit ich aufgehört habe mich abzumelden, bekomme ich weniger Angebote, vielleicht läuft es aus?????


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

"Abmelden" ist genau das verkehrte, was man bei Spam machen sollte. Steht aber alles schon in dem oben verlinkten Artikel bei Antispam.de.
E-Mail-Spam vermeiden - Antispam Wiki


> Niemals den "Abmeldelink" in einer Spam-Mail anklicken.
> 
> Viele Spam-Mails enthalten sogenannte "Opt-Out"-Links, mit denen Sie sich angeblich vom weiteren Mailempfang "austragen" können, z.B.: "Wenn Sie wider Erwarten unseren Gratis-Newsletter nicht mehr bekommen wollen, klicken Sie |hier|, und Sie werden keine Mails mehr von uns erhalten." Die Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass sich nur die allerwenigsten Spammer an diese fromme Versprechung halten. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass ein schräger Zeitgenosse, der Ihnen unerwünscht z.B. Ratschläge erteilt, wie Sie einem wertvollen Körperteil zu ungeahntem Größenwachstum verhelfen, sich einen feuchten Kehricht darum scheren wird, ob Sie sich in einen "Newsletter" jemals eingetragen oder ausgetragen haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biggiloo (4 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Ach ja und ist man mal drin dann kommt man niemals mehr raus???


----------



## Antiscammer (4 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Erst dann, wenn der Spammer irgendwann mal viele Neuadressen gekauft hat. Nach einer langen Zeit. Das kann unter Umständen auch mal Jahre dauern, mindestens einige Monate. Jedenfalls erst dann, wann es dem Spammer einfällt. Kannst Du nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Biggiloo (4 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

OK geht man raus ins Cybernet, nun muss ich, muss man also mit sowa rechnen. Aber schlimm find ich dass ich noch nicht mal weiss wieso ich dazu gekommen bin:unzufrieden:. Habe einmal dumm genug bei Facebook was angeklickt, aber irgendwie dachte ich das war irgendwie sauber. Aber ist es wohl nicht weil danach fing es an


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Das kann leider viele Ursachen haben. Es gibt grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, dass irgendein Dienstleister, den man eigentlich für seriös gehalten hatte, Mailadressen weiterverkauft.

Es gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Angenommen, einer Deiner Freunde/Bekannten (gar nicht einmal Du) hat einen Virus auf dem PC.
Viele Viren haben eine eingebaute Funktion, mit der die Festplatte des infizierten PCs nach e-Mail-Adressen durchsucht wird. Dazu wird z.B. auch die Adressdatenbank in MS-Outlook durchsucht. Jetzt muss nur Deine e-Mail-Adresse auf der fremden Festplatte in der Datenbank stehen - und schwupps, wird die "heim" nach Russland gesendet und befindet sich auch schon in der Datenbank des russischen Großspammers.

Man selbst kann vorsichtig sein, wie man will: ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass die Schmierfinken doch irgendwie an die Adresse kommen, besteht leider immer.


----------



## Biggiloo (8 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Weiss nicht was nun passiert ist, aber nunn werd ich von diesen "Damennageboten" überhäuft. Ist echt schlimm. Und wies scheint kann ich die nicht loswerden. Der Filter kanns nicht sehen??


----------



## Antiscammer (9 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Man kann in einigen Mailprogrammen Stichwortfilter anlegen. Z.B. in Outlook oder in Thunderbird geht das. Die Mail wird dann automatisch in den Spam-Ordner geschoben, wenn sie bestimmte typische Schlüsselwörter enthält.

Auch bei manchen Internet-Mail-Diensten geht das, ist aber z.T. nur mit den kostenpflichtigen "Premium-Angeboten" möglich. Z.B. bieten web.de und gmx. de, wenn man die kostenpflichtigen Mail-Angebote nutzt, auch so einen Stichwortfilter an.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo
> wie kann man sich vor den spams schützen oder dagegen rechtlich viorgehen.
> die verwenden jedesmal neue versand-adressen, sodass die dinger jeden tag wieder durchkommen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich irgendwo meine Mailadresse angeben muss, dann verstecke ich einen einmaligen Schlüssel in der Angabe meines Namens. Diese  Spam-Mails enthalten ausnahmslos die Namensangabe, die ich an Payback München ausgegeben habe. Offensichtlich wurden von dort Mailadressen verkauft. Vielleicht sind ja auch andere Spamempfänger bei Payback gemeldet. Dann bitte kurz hier melden.

MfG
Rolf

Thema: R


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

hallo!

schau mal auf 
[noparse]2010mx02.htm[/noparse]
nach.
verantwortlich scheint der deutsche [ edit] profiwin etc. zu sein.



Gwenda schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich werde geradezu überschwemmt mit diesen mails, die jedesmal eine  veränderte Aufmachung/angebliche Gewinne/Adresse haben! Es ist die Hölle. Man kann sich abmelden vom Newsletter, doch dann kommen wieder neue mails, es nützt gar nichts, im Impressum steht:
> Redline Inc.
> ...


----------



## Biggiloo (12 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo meine Mailadresse angeben muss, dann verstecke ich einen einmaligen Schlüssel in der Angabe meines Namens. Diese Spam-Mails enthalten ausnahmslos die Namensangabe, die ich an Payback München ausgegeben habe. Offensichtlich wurden von dort Mailadressen verkauft. Vielleicht sind ja auch andere Spamempfänger bei Payback gemeldet. Dann bitte kurz hier melden.
> 
> MfG
> Rolf
> ...


dachte Payback kenne ich irgendwoher, japp hab durch die Ware bezahlt. Also das macht mich sauer, kann man also nicht mal mehr bei s.g. sicheren Quellen trauen. :wall:


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Deswegen verwendet man für solche Bestellungen bei Dienstleistern, denen man bezüglich der Datenintegrität nicht ganz traut, immer eine zweite Mailadresse, die man ggf. leicht löschen kann. Bei einem Freemailer.


----------



## Biggiloo (13 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Jaha wieder was dazu gelernt. Werd es wohl lernen müssen dass man nichts und niemanden vertrauen kann noch nicht mal wenn man nur mal schnell was im Inet bestellt , auch wenns bei einer Firma ist die man kennt:wall:


----------



## Backoballo (14 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



TargaTim schrieb:


> @Gwenda hat dein E-Mail-Provider zufällig die Möglichkeit, E-mails von bestimmten Adressen sofort zu löschen? So regel ich sowas meistens und muss mich nicht über ständig neue mails aufregen...



Naklar wird das gehen über den Provider oder ähnlich, aber bei dem Provider von mir, gegen extra Geld,
ich bezahle eigentlich schon monatlich 3 Adressen, habe aber in Form der Abwehr keinen Erfolg.

Auch nicht mit dem Junk Mailer, denn dann bekomme ich ja garnichts mehr. :unzufrieden:

Nur sichere Adressen eingeben, bringt mir nichts, da ich nicht immer weiß, was will die eine, 
was will die andere Mailadresse.

Auch wenn ich den Spamlevel hoch anlege, kommen die durch und durch den genau 
ausgesuchten Text, beginnend schon im Betreff, ist es wohl schwer zu blocken.

Ich habe eine Menge [email protected] etc.etc. in meiner Ausschlußliste die von denen sind, aber kommen 
unverändert wieder.

Die Domainen blocken bringt nichts, ich recherchierte, dass die Mailadressen wohl 
nichts mit den Domains zu tun haben, nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen als Basis.

Hier sind bestimmt aufwendige automatische Adressen angelegt, durch ein ausgeklügeltes 
" Robotverfahren ", wobei sich die Adressen von alleine automatisch erneuern, 
mit gleichem Inhalt.

Das ist ein System, dem garnicht so schnell bei zu kommen ist und deshalb ist hier eigentlich 
der    Datenschutz, oder eben ähnlich, gefragt.Damit solches nicht noch mehr wird, durch andere.

Aber eine Unterstützung von den Firmen, die hier als Werbeträger per Mail in Erscheinung 
treten, ist natürlich nichts in Richtung Unterlassung zu erwarten.
Im Gegenteil, es ist eine Werbung für sie, auch wenn diese Mails Negativenergie beinhalten.

Auch rechtlich ist natürlich nichts zu machen, ev. nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Aber es sollte die Frage gestellt werden, in wie weit ein Impressum gestaltet sein sollte,
um eben schneller an solche Firmen heran zu kommen.
Motto: 
Wer in einer " Heimatsprache " Geld verdient und im Ausland, ausserhalb der EU gemeldet ist, 
hat sich transparent zu bewegen, wenn Geld verdient werden soll.
Ansonsten bleibt eben das Gefühl des Betruges und niemand sollte sich darauf einlassen,
so das ein Absturz solch einer " Firma "vorprogammiert ist.

Aber solange es überschlaue Gemüter gibt die meinen, mir kann das nicht passieren, 
kommen zu wenig Stimmen zusammen, die dagegensprechen.

Denn, mit einer Stimmengewalt gegen diese Typen, wäre ein Anfang, gegen Spammailbanden vorzugehen.


----------



## drboe (14 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Biggiloo schrieb:


> Der Filter kanns nicht sehen??


Wie gut die Filterung einzelner Mail-Programme ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Unter Umständen lohnt es sich ein zusätzliches Programm zu installieren, das über bessere Filtermöglichkeiten verfügt. Wenn du selbst kein Filterprogramm installieren kannst, kann dir ggf. jemand dabei helfen. Ein kostenloses Programm für MS-Windows ist z. B. Spamihilator, das man in deutsch herunterladen kann. Das Programm überprüft jede eingehende E-Mail mit einem lernenden Filter auf spam und filtert entsprechende Mails aus. Die Filterung läuft dabei vollständig im Hintergrund ab und die Filterung wird nach und nach besser. Es gibt eine Reihe ähnlicher, teils kostenloser Programme, die man leicht über Google, Bing & Co finden kann. Z. B. spamfighter, k9 (englisch), SpamTrash. 

Grundsätzlich ist eine Kombination von Maßnahmen sinnvoll. Man sollte, so vorhanden, die Spamfilterfunktion des Mail-Providers einschalten. Damit ist für viele Mails schon auf dem Server Endstation. Dann kann man eines der erwähnten Programme installieren, die den durchgerutschten Müll weiter reduzieren. Schließlich kann man ggf. mit Wortlisten des Mail-Programms filtern und verdächtige Mails in einen speziell dafür eingerichteten Ordner weiterleiten. Das macht man auch dann, wenn das Filterprogramm nur den Betreff von Mails ändert. Schließlich sollte man auf ähnliche Weise Mails mit einem Anhang in einen Quarantäne-Ordner lenken. Man kann das Problem zwar nicht los werden, aber immerhin den Anteil an sichtbaren spam soweit senken, dass eine fast normale Nutzung des Mail-Systems möglich ist.

Zu guter Letzt kommt dann die "Brainware" des Empfängers zum Einsatz. Kennt man den Absender? Wenn nicht, ist die Nachricht spam-verdächtig. Ist der Betreff merkwürdig bzw. verdächtig? Z. B., weil er in englischer oder einer anderen Sprache geschrieben ist oder darin Zeichen wie  Ë Ó Ê ¼ þ ¿ É Ð ø ² ³ ¶ ¾ £ ¬ Ç ë ò  ª | ~ ± µ ã â ° ^ § $ & % enthalten sind. Dann ist anzunehmen, dass es sich um eine spam-Nachricht handelt. maisl mit den aufgeführten Zeichen kann man natürlich auch mit den Filterprogrammen bzw. dem verwendten Mailprogramm in einen spam-Verdacht-Ordner umlenken. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Backoballo (14 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

:-D:-D schwerer geht es nicht :smile:

Natürlich sind hier Kombinationen gefragt, auch helfen wohl englisch ausgelegte  
Spamfilter, aber nicht alle können englisch,ich meinte das fachenglisch.

Aber wie gesagt, es mag sein, sein eigenes Problem ein wenig zu beheben, aber damit ist 
noch lange nicht die Wurzel des Eigentlichen elemeniert.
Und es taucht auch bei allen Versuchen,es zu beheben, bei den meisten Usern viel Ärger auf, 
wegen solcher Mailversender und Datendiebe,also sollte man Wege ebnen, " Solche Typen "
davon zu jagen.

Doch bin ich mir inzwischen nicht sicher das man es will.Denn ein Wirtschaftsfaktor ist es allemale schon.
Ein Bereich den man lieber ignoriert, wie etwas dagegen zu tun.
Man bedenke nur einmal die Firmen, die namentlich immer wieder auftauchen. 
Meine Frage ist: 
Sind die immer nur unwissend, treiben die sich nicht im Internet rum, so das sie nicht sehen, wo ihr Name gerade mal wieder spamgemäß unterwegs ist ??? !!!


----------



## drboe (14 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Backoballo schrieb:


> :-D:-D schwerer geht es nicht :smile:


Natürlich geht es schwerer. Ich hätte z. B. die Empfehlung aussprechen können ein lokales Netzwerk aufzubauen und einen eigenen Mailserver unter Linux aufzusetzen und auf dem dann entsprechende Filtersoftware, Virenscanner & Co zu installieren. 



Backoballo schrieb:


> Natürlich sind hier Kombinationen gefragt, auch helfen wohl englisch ausgelegte
> Spamfilter, aber nicht alle können englisch,ich meinte das fachenglisch.


Ja. Deswegen steht da ja auch der Hinweis _"das man in deutsch herunterladen kann"_ und da, wo das nicht möglich ist (eines der genannten Programm) die Ergänzung _"(englisch)"_. Wer schon mit dem sinnerfassenden Lesen Probleme hat, der sollte sich u. U. überlegen, ob er den PC nicht besser verkauft/verschrottet und dann das gesparte Geld in ein gutes Buch oder eine Lesefibel investiert.



Backoballo schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, es mag sein, sein eigenes Problem ein wenig zu beheben, aber damit ist
> noch lange nicht die Wurzel des Eigentlichen elemeniert.


Erzähl mir doch etwas zum Thema, das ich noch nicht weiß. Schrieb ich doch oben _"Man kann das Problem zwar nicht los werden, aber immerhin den Anteil an sichtbaren  spam soweit senken, dass eine fast normale Nutzung des Mail-Systems möglich ist."_ Wenn du die Lösung des Problems kennst, dann nur heraus damit; Millionen von Internetnutzern werden dir dankbar sein.



Backoballo schrieb:


> Und es taucht auch bei allen Versuchen,es zu beheben, bei den meisten Usern viel Ärger auf,
> wegen solcher Mailversender und Datendiebe,also sollte man Wege ebnen, " Solche Typen "
> davon zu jagen.
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du darauf, dass man das spam-Problem nicht los werden will? spammer, insbesondere die Mitglieder internationaler spam-Ganovenzirkel sicher nicht, aber die Anwender, und das ist klar die Mehrheit, sind m. W. durchweg genervt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Backoballo (14 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

@drboe
spamme mich bitte nicht mit Beiträgen voll,
in dem du das Thema aus einander reißt


----------



## drboe (14 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Backoballo schrieb:


> @drboe
> spamme mich bitte nicht mit Beiträgen voll,
> in dem du das Thema aus einander reißt



Wie trollig!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Backoballo schrieb:


> Doch bin ich mir inzwischen nicht sicher das man es will.Denn ein Wirtschaftsfaktor ist es allemale schon.
> Ein Bereich den man lieber ignoriert, wie etwas dagegen zu tun.



Die einzigen, die am Spam verdienen, sind die Verursacher und Lieferanten. Alle anderen zahlen drauf.

Aufgrund des internationalen Spams sind die Internet-Zugänge im Schnitt ca. 5 Euro pro Monat teurer, als sie ohne Spam sein müssten. Letztlich bezahlt der Endkunde, weil die Provider gezwungen sind, Millionen jährlich an Kosten für die überlasteten Mail-Netzwerke und für die Filterung auszugeben.

Natürlich sind die Provider schwer daran interessiert, Spam einzudämmen, und sie tun das mit einem hohen technischen Aufwand. Ohne den hättest Du mindestens 3-mal soviel Spam wie jetzt. Das, was auf Deinem Account aufschlägt, ist nur ein Bruchteil der tatsächlichen Zustellversuche.



Backoballo schrieb:


> Man bedenke nur einmal die Firmen, die namentlich immer wieder auftauchen.
> Meine Frage ist:
> Sind die immer nur unwissend, treiben die sich nicht im Internet rum, so das sie nicht sehen, wo ihr Name gerade mal wieder spamgemäß unterwegs ist ??? !!!



Welche Firmen "tauchen denn da immer wieder auf"?

Das sind doch meistens alles erfundene Namen. Beim üblichen Spam für Rolex, [email protected] und Raubkopien gibt es die Firmen tatsächlich gar nicht. Z.B. ist die "Canadian Pharmacy" eine freie Erfindung der Russenmafia (Yambo/Polyakov).

Bei deutschsprachigem Spam, wo ein tatsächlich existierender deutscher Firmenname auf dem Tablett steht, darf auch immer ganz getrost davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Spam eben von dieser Firma selbst ganz bewusst in Auftrag gegeben wurde. Aber dieser Anteil ist im Vergleich zum internationalen Spam der Russenmafia gering.


----------



## Backoballo (15 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Redline kippt den ganzen Müll über den Provider Aquatix aus, und der sitzt in Frankfurt.
Wegen der Menge ausgehender Mails kämen wohl zuwenig Beschwerden, um Redline den Hahn zu zu drehen.
Aber vielleicht verdient er auch einfach nur zu gut an dem ganzen Spam.

-- Habe ich gerade im Net gefunden. ---

@ :
Die einzigen, die am Spam verdienen, sind die Verursacher und Lieferanten. Alle anderen zahlen drauf.

 -- Es zahlen immer irgendwo andere drauf und andere    verdienen --

@ : 
Welche Firmen "tauchen denn da immer wieder auf"?

 -- Diverse, einfach mal solch eine Mail öffnen und nach schauen. --

Ich bestreite nicht, dass das allermeiste von irgendwelchen Spammailbanden die Runde macht, aber ausschließlich geht es hier um Werbung / Spam und als Untertitel um Markennamen wie Rolex etc. und ich rede hier auch ausschließlich von Redline, mit ihren vielseitigen Mailadressen, die immer wieder auftauchen.
Das die meisten Provider sich wohl Mühe geben, 
die Spamflut einzuschränken, will ich ja glauben,
doch ist es halt meine Meinung, dass hiermit viel Geld verdient wird und es denen viel Geld kostet, 
die es versuchen zu unterdrücken ( z.B.Provider ).
Aber das ist den Spammern doch vollkommen egal und das es uns am Ende Geld mit kostet, ist den Spammern auch egal.
Und wenn die Namen von angeblichen Firmen nur Fake sind,
stellt sich die Frage warum Plagiate gut gekauft werden und warum Markenfirmen hier von sehr viel Verlust reden.
Aber bei Redline Mail handelt es sich um Marken, etc.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Biggiloo schrieb:


> dachte Payback kenne ich irgendwoher, japp hab durch die Ware bezahlt. Also das macht mich sauer, kann man also nicht mal mehr bei s.g. sicheren Quellen trauen. :wall:




Hast Du denn auch eine Payback-Karte? Hast Du bei Payback Deine Mailadresse hinterlegt?
Gibt es weitere Payback-Teilnehmer, die auch die Spam-Mails bekommen?
Dann sollten wir uns vielleicht zusammen an Sat1/Akte 2010 wenden.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

So, das neuste Ding zieht Redline Inc. mit einem kostenlosen Motorroller von Peugeot (Peugeot Speedfight III) ab, was für ein Haufen Drecksäcke....ohne Worte!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Die denken sich doch täglich was neues aus. Hab die seit ein paar Jahren in der Inbox (bzw. inzwischen im Spam-Ordner), aber die Datenbasis mit Namen scheint frisch eingekauft und wird extrem genutzt.

Wenn die faktisch von Deutschland aus agieren (die haben dort doch maximal die Briefkastenadresse), kann ich die dann nicht in Deutschland effektiv anzeigen?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Wegen was willst Du die anzeigen?

Spam ist in Deutschland derzeit (leider) keine Straftat, sondern lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Also würde kein Staatsanwalt ermitteln.

M.W. könnte die Bundesnetzagentur Ordnungsgelder vom Spammer fordern - wenn der denn tatsächlich mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift ermittelt werden könnte. Das aber scheitert daran, dass nicht ermittelt wird, weil es eben keine Straftat ist. Nur ein Dummspammer, der über den eigenen Server spammt und schreit: "Hier, ich war's"", kann belangt werden.


----------



## Backoballo (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Im Grunde genommen hast du Recht, aber es gibt andere Mittel und Wege, wie man solche Leute dran bekommt, 
egal wo diese sitzen und egal, wie oft die Basis derer 
schon genutzt wurde, wieder verwendet wurde.
Natürlich ist das eine Briefkastenadresse.
Das dieser Spammer hier in Deutschland sitzt und wo, 
ist inzwischen verlässlich recherchiert worden.
Auch das es wohl ein Verbund sein muss, die in den  Ländern agieren, wo so etwas, wie hier in Deutschland möglich ist.
Wir wollen mal ein wenig warten, was passiert. :sun:
Ich selber bin daran interessiert das ein Paukenschlag ertönt und selbst zukünftige Trittbrettfahrer sich scheuen auf solcher Art das Internet zu besuchen.
( Bitte kein Kommentar dazu ist ja nur ein Traum :roll: )


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Ohne näher  auf deine Wachträume einzugehen: Ladendiebstahl ist auch verboten. 
Tausende von Verurteilungen hindern die   Täter nicht daran weiter zu stehlen. 

Gegen solch relativ harmlose Bedrohungen und Belästigungen gerade im Internet
 kann man sich durch das  Universalabwehrtool  brain 1.0   selber schützen.

Würden nicht Millionen von DAUs alles anklicken, gäbe es keinen Spam.


----------



## Backoballo (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

@jupp11:

Ich bin der Meinung und das ist ausschließlich meine, 
dass sich zwar durch solche Tools vieles abwehren lässt, 
dass die eigentlichen Probleme damit aber nicht behoben sind und es mit Ladendiebstahl zu vergleichen ist,
Birne mit Apfel.
Denn die Spams, ob Mail oder Popup, 
sind nachhaltig im Net spürbar und behindern 
auch das Vertrauen.
Darauf könnte ich näher eingehen, will es aber hier nicht.

Außerdem ist hier bestimmt auch eine Diskusion erwünscht,
die nicht immer nur den Schreiber anklagt, wie ich es hier oft lese, sondern auch um ev.Probleme zu bereinigen und
da ist halt jede Meinung gefragt die aussagekräftig ist.
Nicht nur verbales daher reden - sorry - ist meine Meinung und die lasse ich mir eben nicht nehmen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

In den acht Jahren, die ich in diesem Forum  mitarbeite, hat noch nie jemand
 eine Patentlösung gegen Spam/Spammer  gefunden
Wenn du  eine findest umso besser.  

Meld dich doch  bei unseren Nachbarforum antispam  an  und  publiziere  deine Vorschläge dort:  
Antispam e.V.
Dort werden seit neun Jahren solche Ideen  diskutiert 

Man ist dort immer dankbar für jeden engagierten  innovativen  Newcomer  und 
man wird  dich mit offenen Armen empfangen...


----------



## Backoballo (22 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



> Meld dich doch  bei unseren Nachbarforum antispam  an  und  publiziere  deine Vorschläge dort:
> Antispam e.V.


Ja, hatte ich schon geblickt und daran gedacht, 
werde es wohl auch tun.
Denn ich sehe es etwas anders, wie viele es sehen.
Nicht das ich eine Patentlösung habe, aber wenn mehrere
Vorschläge auf einander treffen, könnte ev. daraus eine 
Lösung werden, dass es schwer ist, ist mir völlig klar.
:cry: aber da wo einmal Regen war kommt auch mal der :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

und heute einen 300-Euro-Gutschein von ALDI ...


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Gratis Irgendwas von Redline Inc.


> 300 Euro Wertscheck für Aldi
> Die Gewinn- bzw. Geschenkwelle geht weiter. Heute frisch eingetroffen:


----------



## Backoballo (23 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gratis Irgendwas von Redline Inc.



Ist auch bei mir frisch eingetroffen Juchhu WE ist gerettet ...


----------



## Biggiloo (24 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Gratis Irgendwas von Redline Inc.


 

Dito!

Also an diese s.o. hab ich mich fast gewöhnt, aber diese Damen, kriegt denn kein Anderer sowas, die stinken mir und da versagt mein Spamfilter auch manchmal und die landen im normalen Briefkasten:wall:


----------



## Backoballo (24 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Biggiloo schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> Also an diese s.o. hab ich mich fast gewöhnt, aber diese Damen, kriegt denn kein Anderer sowas, die stinken mir und da versagt mein Spamfilter auch manchmal und die landen im normalen Briefkasten:wall:



Du meinst, die gewisse Art der Lust, mit Damen oder irre ich mich ...grins 
wenn du das meinst, natürlich segelt das bei anderen auch rein ... nochmal grins ...


----------



## der Glückliche Gewinner (31 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

so so..Heute bin ich mal drann obwohl ich mich garnicht darann erinnern kann an irgendwelche Gewinnspiele teilgenommen zu haben wiessen die sogar die richtige EMail und Namen bin jetzt Stolzer Besitzer eines PEUGEOT Speetfight Motorroller  

ich brauche nur noch die Genaue Lieferadresse angeben!!

..ich Denke mal das sich dabei gleich mehrere eine Goldene Nase Verdienen denn Adressen kosten Geld und watt macht die Merkelin dagegen???

Urlaub oder so    ich finde das man ZUMINDEST die Jugendlichen vor solchen Kriminellen Machenschaften schützen sollte...wenn nicht mit dem Staat dann mit Gewalt...siehe Hindukusch (na ich jetzt nicht ernst gemein)
aber auf jedenfall freue ich mich wahnsinig auf meinen neuen Motorroller 45km/h soll er fahren


----------



## Biggiloo (31 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



> Hallo
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung!
> 
> ...


 

Nun wird sogar behauptet dass ich was bestellt habe, was ich natürlich gratis erhalten soll. Was die sich für Mühe machen. Frag mich aber trotzdem WOZU???? Wer verdient denn daran????


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Adresshandel, wahrscheinlich.

Wer sagt, dass Du das Handy dann tatsächlich kriegst?


----------



## Biggiloo (31 August 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Also eins weiss ich ein Handy bekomm ich niemals, aber meine Adresse geht wohl Europa rund


----------



## Backoballo (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Die Mails von der Firma Mister John Miller sind alle so aufgebaut, 
mal mit nur Hallo, oder eben ähnlich, oder aber mit nur Vornamen, auch noch die richtigen und auch manchmal mit nur Nachnamen, 
auch die richtigen und auch manchmal Vor- und Nach- namen.
Dadurch, dass ich auf mehreren Foren angemeldet bin und wohl 
auch Newsletter bestellt habe, oder auch nicht ?!, ist es kein Wunder für mich, dass die Vor- und Zu- namen kennen und auch die Mail Adresse und dadurch verschiedentlich in der Anrede kommen.
Aber, ich muss sagen, seit ich reagiert habe, 
bekomme ich nicht mehr sehr viele Mails am Tag, 
auch nicht mehr viele, ich bekomme alle 2 Tage mal eine Mail 
von denen. 
Und als Posteingang garnicht mehr, ohne meine sonstigen dabei Posteingänge zu behindern.
Liegt wohl daran, dass es wohl mehrere Spammer sind und unabhängig untereinander die Mails vorbereiten, 
vorbereiten lassen und dann senden, oder eben ähnlich, 
kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es so sein könnte.


----------



## Biggiloo (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Backoballo schrieb:


> Aber, ich muss sagen, seit ich reagiert habe,
> bekomme ich nicht mehr sehr viele Mails am Tag,
> auch nicht mehr viele, ich bekomme alle 2 Tage mal eine Mail
> von denen.
> ...



und wie haste reagiert???


----------



## Backoballo (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Hallo,
wie mit Ihnen am Telefon besprochen,
sende ich Ihnen einige Spammails von Red Line inc.,
hoffe Sie können so hilfreich sein und die Absender, 
oder IP-Bereich/e für mein Webmail speeren.
Danke!
Das war an meinem Provider, wo ich Telefon, ISDN, DSL
her beziehe.
Dann habe ich meinen Spamfilter höher gedreht,
aber ohne die sonstigen, gewünschten Posteingänge 
zu behindern.
Dann habe ich da, wo ich " Adresswiederholung " sehe,
diese Adressen in meinem Webmailer in die 
Ausschlußliste eingetragen.
Dann habe ich bei Junk Mail, die Optionen genutzt,
auch das Fach blockierte Absender, etc.
( Habe Vista B. Service Pack 2 ).
Aber meine Mail Adresse ändere ich nicht,
werde aber keine Newsletter mehr bestellen,
wenn ich mich neu irgendwo anmelde.
Denn ich vermute von solch einem händeln,
fängt man sich die meisten Spammails ein.
Auch noch dann, wenn man dort nicht mehr ist,
also gelöscht, geht die Adresse in die Runde.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Backoballo schrieb:


> werde aber keine Newsletter mehr bestellen,
> wenn ich mich neu irgendwo anmelde.
> Denn ich vermute von solch einem händeln,
> fängt man sich die meisten Spammails ein.
> ...



Absolut korrekt.

Daher sollte man für die Anmeldung bei solchen "Newslettern" extra eine neue Mailadresse "zum Spielen" anlegen, bei einem Freemailer (google, yahoo, hotmail etc.), die man dann ohne Probleme wieder löschen kann, wenn sie verbrannt ist. Diese Adresse nimmt man ausschließlich für solche Anmeldungen, wo man kein Vertrauen auf Datenintegrität hat.

Die eigene Mailadresse beim Provider bzw. wichtige Freemail-Adresse gibt man dagegen nur an Angehörige/Freunde/Geschäftspartner raus.


----------



## Biggiloo (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

tja und eigentlich hesist das ja...spontan nichts mehr zu machen, freudig seine mailadresse abgeben weil man gerade ein Interesse hat...STOPP schade das Internet mit seiner Weite wird durch solche Machenschaften so begrenzt dass man schön sauer wird.
Da fragt man sich soll man wenn man sich in einem Forum anmeldet weil man gerade dafür ein grosses Interesse hat ein neue emailadresse schaffen, jedes Mal. Nee das macht ja keinen Spass diese Freiheit der Kontakt wen auch nur über PC wird einem  mies gemacht. Puh


----------



## Backoballo (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

@Antiscammer:
Adresse gibt man dagegen nur an Angehörige/Freunde/Geschäftspartner raus.

Natürlich geht es auch so, aber ich mag keine " Blindadressen ".
Adressen sollten zu mir gehören, mit denen ich das Internet besuche.
Aber ich weine ja auch nicht, wenn es halt mal kritisch, hektisch, 
spammig wird -. grins-, denn ich weiß ja, dass ich selber mit daran drehe.
Ich versuche dann andere Wege zu gehen,um wieder unbeschadet dabei raus zu kommen.
Natürlich passe ich auf und passe nach dem Massenmail Erlebnis noch besser auf.
Aber wiederum ist selber eine anonyme Adresse nicht mehr sicher ( IPs ).
Es sei denn, ich hole mir eine, wo die IP unbekannt ist, die ich habe.
Aber da wo ich hole, die wissen das.Und genau hier liegt der Hund begraben, 
wenn du verstehst was ich meine - grins -.


----------



## Biggiloo (1 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

japp glaub schon und damit sind wir wieder am Anfang:unzufrieden:


----------



## Backoballo (2 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Ja, stimmt, es ist wie eine sich selber wiederholende Geschichte - grins -.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Also man könnte eventuell die Firmen mal darauf hinweisen, mit deren Namen auf diesen Seiten falsch geworben wird. Vieleicht gehen die dann gegen diese Leute vor... 
Nur mal so als Idee.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Das geht dann, wenn der Verursacher mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift auszumachen ist.

Die Spammer, die für V-i-a-g-r-a, Uhren-Replicas etc. mailen, kommen jedoch meist aus dem Ausland, i.d.R. Russland/Ukraine. Da sind Klagen illusorisch.


----------



## Backoballo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

@Unregistriert;321152:
Also man könnte eventuell die Firmen mal darauf hinweisen, 
mit deren Namen auf diesen Seiten falsch geworben wird. 
Vieleicht gehen die dann gegen diese Leute vor... 
Nur mal so als Idee.

Unlängst getan, an Opel, an Audi, etc., 
habe diese Firmen mit ihrem Markennamen konfrontiert 
und wurde auch posetiv aufgenommen und besagte 
Firmen äußerten sich " für Abhilfe zu sorgen ".
Denn solche Art von Werbung ist nicht ihr Ding.
Auch andere User haben es getan.
Aber die Mails mit kostenlos Shopping, etc. 
sind natürlich Mails die nicht die Marken direkt berühren 
und dadurch kann Red Line auf diese Tour ungehindert 
weiter machen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Backoballo schrieb:


> Also man könnte eventuell die Firmen mal darauf hinweisen,
> mit deren Namen auf diesen Seiten falsch geworben wird.
> Vieleicht gehen die dann gegen diese Leute vor...
> Nur mal so als Idee.


Die Idee ist ja ganz nett, aber in der Regel  müßte man in Staaten ansetzen, in denen man  diesen 
Spammern  und Betrügern sich sehr nachsichtig wenn nicht sogar wohlwollend gegenüber verhält.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die Spammer, die für V-i-a-g-r-a, Uhren-Replicas etc. mailen, kommen jedoch meist aus dem Ausland, i.d.R. Russland/Ukraine. Da sind Klagen illusorisch.



Sollen die diesen Staaten den Krieg erklären? Bleibt mal realistisch


----------



## Biggiloo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Also ich weiss nicht ob ihr soviel Zeit habt:smile: aber ich hab keine Lust meine Freizeit damit zu verbringen Mails an alle möglichen Leute zu schicken um zu klagen. Es ärgert mich dass ich diese Mails bekomme, aber dann auch noch meine Zeit zu verschwenden, nee soviel ist es nicht wert.
Meine Frage ganz zu Anfang war ja auch...können die mir und meinem PC schaden, sind da Viren eingebacken?? Und da scheint es dann doch nicht zu sein, also ist es ein Ärgernis und ich lass also meinen Spamfilter dies abbremsen und dann eben nur noch in den Papierkorb.


----------



## Backoballo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

@


webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja ganz nett, aber in der Regel
> müßte man in Staaten ansetzen,
> in denen man diesen Spammern und Betrügern
> sich sehr nachsichtig wenn nicht sogar wohlwollend
> ...



So weit so gut, da hast du nicht Unrecht.
Die Firmen mögen sich da so verhalten, 
wie es ein Staat zuläßt,
bestimmt eben dadurch unterschiedlich.

Aber angemerkt sei nun hier:
Es handelt sich nicht um nachgemachte 
Markenproidukte, die seitens Red Line ink. 
beworben werden und als Lockmittel eingesetzt.
Sondern hier ist der Tatbestand,
die Echtheit der Markennamen und die Echtheit 
z.B. des Models Opel, wenn die Mail reinfliegt. 
Text: Sie haben einen Opel etc. gewonnen, 
oder eben ähnlich.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Biggiloo schrieb:


> Meine Frage ganz zu Anfang war ja auch...können die mir und meinem PC schaden, sind da Viren eingebacken??



Typischerweise sind im normalen Spam für V-i-a-g-r-a, Schrott-Uhren etc. keine Viren enthalten, aber auszuschließen ist es natürlich nicht. Wenn, dann kommen die Viren aber immer nur im Anhang. Man sollte das Mailprogramm immer so konfiguriert haben, dass man *Mails grundsätzlich nicht in html-Webseitenansicht betrachtet.* Das ist eine ganz wichtige Sache, weil in solchen html-Mails oft Exploits gegen den Webbrowser enthalten sind. Wird aber die Mail nur in Textansicht betrachtet und *grundsätzlich keine unverlangt zugestellte Anlage geöffnet*, dann kann aus dem Mailtext allein niemals ein Virus installiert werden.


----------



## Biggiloo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

*"html-Webseitenansicht"   hmm ist es das was sich dann im Internet als eigene Seite öffnet? Bin leider nicht so bewandert in dieser Sprache  Eigentlich würde ich diese Mail am liebsten direkt in den Papierkorb werfen ohne überhaupt zu öffnen, aber das geht leider nicht, denn mein Spamfilter legt manchmal auch Mails in den Korb die ich gerne haben will:roll: und deshalb muss ich auf alle Fälle schauen was da kommt.*


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Bei "html-Webseitenansicht" wird die Mail mit dem Internetbrowser geöffnet, wie eine ganz normale Webseite. Das sollte man aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht machen.

Wenn Dein Spamfilter erwünschte Mails wegfiltert, kannst Du bei den meisten Spamfiltern anklicken: "kein Spam", dann werden automatisch die Filterregeln überarbeitet. Wenn Du den Absender der Mail dann in Dein Adressverzeichnis im Mailprogramm einträgst, dann werden die Mails, die von diesen Adressen kommen, nicht mehr als Spam ausgefiltert.


----------



## Biggiloo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Danke. 
Ja so mach ich es auch, aber da ich ja nicht weiss was im Spamkorb ist muss ich ja reinsehn, aber ich öffne eben nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Wie gesagt: Mail öffnen und lesen in Nur-Text-Ansicht ist völlig ungefährlich, solange nur kein Anhang geöffnet wird.

Bei der Nur-Text-Ansicht kann gar nichts passieren. Technisch unmöglich.


----------



## Backoballo (3 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Ich glaubte bisher, dass wäre egal, daher habe ich es nicht so eingestellt.
Liegt aber daran, weil es Standart ist und ich es so eben gelassen habe.
Nun habe ich es getan - guter Tipp.

Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ich die Mails,die ich dann lese, auch wenn ungefährlich, 
anfange zu lieben - grins -.

@Biggiloo
Also ich weiss nicht ob ihr soviel Zeit habt aber ich hab keine Lust meine Freizeit damit zu verbringen Mails an alle möglichen Leute zu schicken um zu klagen. 

Ich auch nicht, ich nehme sie mir, aber nicht um zu klagen, 
denn ich bin kein " weinerlicher " Typ, sondern um anzu - klagen.
Dafür brauche ich eine vorgeschriebene Mail und die macht die Runde, also kaum Zeitaufwand, aber macht Spaß ... grins ...


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Ich verwendete erst Spamhilator, der bekam aber dann Schluckauf und arbeitete unzuverlässig. Danach bin ich auf Spamfighter umgestiegen. Erst die kostenlose Variante die bei ausgehenden Mails drunterschreibt daß Spamfighter verwendet wird, danach habe ich das Programm für wenig Geld lizensiert.
Gefühlte 99% der Spammails werden abgefangen, durchgerutschte werden mit einem Mausklick markiert und eleminiert. Als Antivirenprogramm mit Firewall etc läuft Antivir Premium Security Suite
Seither habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Allerdings habe ich Antivir ziemlich restriktiv zugenagelt. Mit Anzeigen oder anderen Abwehrmaßnahmen beschäftige ich mich wg. erwiesener Erfolglosigkeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 September 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*



Hippo schrieb:


> Mit Anzeigen oder anderen Abwehrmaßnahmen beschäftige ich mich wg. erwiesener Erfolglosigkeit nicht mehr.



Die allermeisten Spam-Mails kommen aus dem Ausland, und da bringen Anzeigen natürlich herzlich wenig. Darüber hinaus sind die Absender in aller Regel getarnt, auch die Polizei kann sie nicht ermitteln.

In Deutschland ist Spam übrigens nicht einmal strafbar, sondern nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Methoden der Spammer - Antispam Wiki

Aber mir ist derzeit nicht bekannt, dass die Bundesnetzagentur, die eigentlich zuständig für die Eintreibung von Ordnungsgeldern wegen Spam (von deutschen Störern) wäre, jemals deswegen gegen irgend jemanden ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt hätte. Auch diese laue Strafandrohung existiert also in Deutschland nur auf dem Papier. In den USA dagegen landen Spammer im Knast.
Antispam e. V. - Einträge für Juni 2009

Bei e-Mail-Spam, der nachweisbar von einem deutschen Störer kommt, hat man allerdings durchaus zivilrechtliche Möglichkeiten.
Rechtsverfolgung von Spammern in Deutschland - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Biggiloo (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

So bei mir war es eine ganze Zeit ruhig, nur ab und zu eine unseriöses Angebot, aber keine Gewinne mehr.  Ist es vielleicht so? dass es sich nach einiger Zeit von selber totläuft :-? oder haben die Mails von verschiedenen Stellen abgeschickt doch eine Wirkung????


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Wahrscheinlich gilt beides. Es ist so, dass es bei Spammerlisten einen natürlichen "Auswascheffekt" gibt. Da der Spammer immer wieder neue Adressen bei den Adressbrokern einkauft, wird er irgendwann die vorhandenen Adressen Zug um Zug aus der Datenbank rauswerfen. Das kann aber (je nach Mentalität der Typen...) durchaus ein paar Jahre dauern.

Manche Spammer führen auch sogenannte "Blacklists", das sind Listen mit solchen Mailadressen, die mal dafür bekannt geworden sind, dass die Inhaber sich bei Webhostern und Serverbetreibern beschwert haben. Es gibt aber keine Garantie dafür, vielen Spammern ist das auch wurstegal, und einige wenige fangen dann an, Joe-Jobs gegen solche Adressen zu fahren.


----------



## Marco001 (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Bei mir kamen in letzter Zeit keine Mails mehr, zumindest nicht von dem Absender.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Bei mir kam die letzten Monate auch kein Spam mehr von Chris Kuhles AKA "John Miller" an. Einen Auswascheffekt vermute ich dabei aber noch nicht, da die letzte Kampagne die erste war, in der der Spammer auch über meinen Realnamen verfügte, die Jahre zuvor hat er mich mit dem Teil vor dem @ in der eMail-Adresse angesprochen.


----------



## Biggiloo (7 November 2010)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Gewinne kommen keine mehr, dafür nur noch sporadisch sexangebote. Damit kann ich leben


----------



## Biggiloo (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rolex, iPad ect. angeblich kostenlos*

Ja war ja sooo lange ruhig, nun kommen sie wieder, erstmal nur ein kleines Angebot irgendwas zu testen und auch wieder Damen die mit mir gerne chatten wollen. Man ist ja leider schnell versucht den Link-keine Mitteilungen mehr- zu drücken. Aber ich werd mich beherrschen


----------

